# My Boy Festus



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so very sorry! You loved him and had no idea what was going on so don't beat yourself up....it isn't you that should be carrying the guilt!
I know your heart is breaking. Sending hugs and hopes that sunshine will outshine the clouds!


----------



## Cristina (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks.. i know in my heart that it is not my fault but i still feel the guilt..


----------



## aranyc123 (Nov 22, 2009)

thinking of you girl.................


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

That just breaks my heart, and makes me so mad at the same time. I cant imagine what you are feeling. I have lost horses too, the greiving period will be what it will be, one of mine was one of those rare once in a lifetime horses, I dont think Ill ever recover though Im trying. Hang in there, give yourself plenty of time, and dont be too hard on yourself as Im sure if you knew what was going on you would have done everthing possible for him, just like you did as soon as you did find out. Be careful to get another horse only when you are ready , I am so sorry not only for your loss but also how it happened, it never should have.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

nearly cryed when i read that ;(, thinking of you and him. But really that is the worst way to loose a horse, i cant believe a 'friend' could do that the you. He is running free now in horsey heaven and they can never touch him x


----------

